

Aardvark = EarthPig Google Etymology / Word History tree - cmaradcliffe
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=etymology+onomatopeia&oq=etymology+onomatopeia&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=etymology+aarvark

======
the_ed
Well, yes, it is. And "wildebeest" is Wild Beast, of course.

